# Glass wick



## Resistance (21/2/20)

What's the good,bad and ugly about using fibreglass?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## vicTor (21/2/20)

isn't it dangerous ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Ok idiot sums it up nicely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

thought this year was flying by and it was already the 1st April!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

So why or why not? Is the question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (21/2/20)

Resistance said:


> So why or why not? Is the question.



Have you ever handled fibreglass with your bare hands? Those things will rip your lungs to shreds.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Adephi said:


> Have you ever handled fibreglass with your bare hands? Those things will rip your lungs to shreds.


Yes, first time was over thirty years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Yes, first time was over thirty years ago.


Replay, let's take an educated guess that no one was concerned about your health then like those who handled asbestos on the back of which made others very wealthy?


----------



## mad_hatter (21/2/20)

Let's be clear. You want to heat up fibreglass and inhale. Fibreglass. Are you right in the head or has working with fibreglass destroyed your ability to think rationally about the consequences of your actions?

Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 4


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

mad_hatter said:


> Let's be clear. You want to heat up fibreglass and inhale. Fibreglass. Are you right in the head or has working with fibreglass destroyed your ability to think rationally about the consequences of your actions?
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


That actually could be possible, nasty stuff

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Replay, let's take an educated guess that no one was concerned about your health then as you made a few others very wealthy?


Next you will be experimenting with Asbestos wicking!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Daniel said:


> I'm hoping this is a hoax.... cause if you think this is a good idea you are an idiot....





mad_hatter said:


> Let's be clear. You want to heat up fibreglass and inhale. Fibreglass. Are you right in the head or has working with fibreglass destroyed your ability to think rationally about the consequences of your actions?
> 
> Sent from my HD1901 using Tapatalk


A question was asked as to why or why not. The question was never am I an idiot or am I right in my head or my ability to think rationally.
The question is why or why not fibreglass wick.
If you have nothing to contribute to the topic then don't respond. Easy as that!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

@zadiac maybe this thread should be deleted before someone with no common actually tries it?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Replay, let's take an educated guess that no one was concerned about your health then as you made a few others very wealthy?


I was taught to do work with it safely. As well as other things.


----------



## Timwis (21/2/20)

Resistance said:


> A question was asked as to why or why not. The question was never am I an idiot or am I right in my head or my ability to think rationally.
> The question is why or why not fibreglass wick.
> If you have nothing to contribute to the topic then don't respond. Easy as that!


In all fairness to those the question was only asked once the criticism started and the title is just Glass Wick with the opening post actually having an attached picture with you trying it!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Or maybe before I tell someone to go screw themself @Silver

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Timwis said:


> In all fairness to those the question was only asked once the criticism started and the title is just Glass Wick with the opening post actually having an attached picture with you trying it!


P
Never vaped it. I already recoiled and rewicked


The Question was only asked.


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

The pic was for reference purposes. Like illustrations are used for those people who struggle to make sense of words.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

courtesy of reddit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/2/20)

Courtesy of Einstein Colledge of medicine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

So next time @Daniel and @mad_hatter please go read up a bit before giving or replying with ignorant, snobby comments and calling people names. The guy whom you don't think knows what he's doing is actually much more intelligent than what you two put together are. Actually proved to you idiots that your ignorance is bliss.
The two of you put together can't and haven't done half the things I have done and most probably never will.

PS.drink your dop for yourselves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

This thread can can now either be deleted or kept open for discussion by open minded individuals.
[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] your choice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> This thread can can now either be deleted or kept open for discussion by open minded individuals.
> g0g your choice!



What on earth are you doing up so early in the morning @Resistance?

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> What on earth are you doing up so early in the morning @Resistance?


Morning.
I did some quotes that kept me up till now. How about you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Morning.
> I did some quotes that kept me up till now. How about you?



Just fished for two days in the blistering heat and am a bit broken so went to bed really early so woke up real early... Fishing for two days solid with nowhere to hide from the sun takes it out of you. Started filming for ASFN doing the bass show.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Just fished for two days in the blistering heat and am a bit broken so went to bed really early so woke up real early... Fishing for two days solid with nowhere to hide from the sun takes it out of you. Started filming for ASFN doing the bass show.



Wow that sounds nice apart from the heat issue. I had to get my quotes done before morning. When it's left for later then we'd have to wait for the week when clients can get together and chat and by the time they eventually get back, it's weekend again and a week has passed.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

So I saw a few articles on silica and fiber glass wicks and decided to wick an ATTY and see what happens.
And also wanted to know what other vapers experiences are and it ended up where it is now. 
So my question is do we leave this thread open for discussion or should we forget about it?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/20)

I'm too old to worry about the odd spat... having been on the internet since it's inception and even before on the online world of BBS's I have become adept of ignoring trolls and aggressive people. It's really easy... simply don't respond... it drives them crazy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Report after report like this i am finding and nothing to redress the balance so i think it's a very bad idea!


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

vicTor said:


> isn't it dangerous ?


Some say yes and some say no. Apparently fiberglass wicks are still available.
Silica and fiberglass is both made from the same silica sand ,but silica is a more purer fibre with less additives

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Even reading this makes me think this isn't great to be around and when this mentions breathing issues extra that's just being around it not in regard to vaping with it.


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Report after report like this i am finding and nothing to redress the balance so i think it's a very bad idea!
> View attachment 190601


That is for reference to the construction industry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Some say yes and some say no. Apparently fiberglass wicks are still available.
> Silica and fiberglass is both made from the same silica sand ,but silica is a more purer fibre with less additives


Yes but they are different a small change can make a lot of difference and again Silica wasn't even mentioned till the second half of the thread just fibreglass.


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/threads/vapers-beware-fiberglass-really.606298/

So I'm not going to take screenshots.the link above is a nice read ,but I haven't found anything recent decisions on fibre or should I say silica fibers. And I am looking to find some

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes but they are different a small change can make a lot of difference and again Silica wasn't even mentioned till the second half of the thread just fibreglass.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

And yes I am on fibre glass strands. That's what I did and I want to know. Why or why not???
If silica is also fibre glass but purer then considering the heat properties of both (among other qualities) fibreglass strands should then also be viable to use.???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 190604
> View attachment 190605


Yes that's what i said they are different, i have been searching on forums like ECF and it seems major concerns were being debated about both but more fiberglass back in 2012 and that prompted a move to cotton.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Report after report like this i am finding and nothing to redress the balance so i think it's a very bad idea!
> View attachment 190601


Also this article refers to the wool(insulation type fibre and not the stranded or cloth types.


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

B


Resistance said:


> And yes I am on fibre glass strands. That's what I did and I want to know. Why or why not???
> If silica is also fibre glass but purer then considering the heat properties of both (among other qualities) fibreglass strands should then also be viable to use.???


But you have been given the answer over and over and the reasons but you don't seem to like the answer! And Silica isn't fibre glass it's silica which is the pure product and fibreglass uses 2/3 silica sand but then other compounds making it a different material it quite clearly says that in what you just posted. Silica handles twice the temperature than Fiberglass does so how are they the same?


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Also this article refers to the wool(insulation type fibre and not the stranded or cloth types.


The article is mainly about the stranded and cloth types but refers to the wool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

The wool is what's getting the complaints. More people had reactions to the wool as the strands are not as fibrous (wool like) and tend to break apart less.
Those that's been exposed to the cloths and stranded fibres had less reactions


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Another reason nothing to do with health issues is it has low absorption levels which possibly explains why people use to get more burn't hits and taste back 8 years ago when i started vaping and that was silica i believe Fiberglass is even less absorption because of the added plastic compounds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Another reason nothing to do with health issues is it has low absorption levels which possibly explains why people use to get more burn't hits and taste back 8 years ago when i started vaping and that was silica i believe Fiberglass is even less absorption because of the added plastic compounds!



But there is a but. It was more acceptable as a MTL wick. The issues came with upgraded and sub ohm devices and that's where it got lost.
Other wicking materials got introduced and tested and fibre was left behind

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> But there is a but. It was more acceptable as a MTL wick. The issues came with upgraded and sub ohm devices and that's where it got lost.
> Other wicking materials got introduced and tested and fibre was left behind


Not sure with Fiberglass but definitely Silica was used in the old disposable cleromisers that were used on Ego batteries and take more than 2 vapes in quick succession and that was a burn't hit and it never recovered from giving a burn't taste and that was MTL with 1.6ohm coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Then that lead me to rayon, of which I don't have, cotton and hemp another material that needs to be discussed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Then that lead me to rayon, of which I don't have, cotton and hemp another material that needs to be discussed.
> View attachment 190606


Believe me Silica wicks give a dry hit so easy which gives a nasty burnt taste which once replenished with e-liquid doesn't go away, i started vaping when their was no alternative and vaped through those times!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> @zadiac maybe this thread should be deleted before someone with no common actually tries it?



As someone said once: "To clean the gene pool, remove the warning labels. Natural selection will take care of the rest".

If anyone is stupid enough to vape on fibreglass (think about it: _*glass, fibre*_) then let them do it. Anyone with half a brain should be able to deduct that it cannot be safe to vape on fibreglass. Done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Some say yes and some say no. Apparently fiberglass wicks are still available.
> Silica and fiberglass is both made from the same silica sand ,but silica is a more purer fibre with less additives



just use normal cotton dude, no need for crazy shit

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190608


I got knocked out in the first round!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm too old to worry about the odd spat... having been on the internet since it's inception and even before on the online world of BBS's I have become adept of ignoring trolls and aggressive people. It's really easy... simply don't respond... it drives them crazy.


I remember going on Bulletin boards lol with my Amstrad PCW and dial up modem, was great at the time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/20)

Thanks for the thread @Resistance

I think it’s a great thread and very good to discuss these things. I am sure once people have contributed to the topic we will all be more informed. I have learnt quite a lot reading the various posts and understanding for example the difference between silica and fiberglass.

Let me say this, I have been vaping on silica wicks since very early on in my vaping - in my little evod. I actually insist on the silica wicked coils instead of the cotton ones that came after. For the fruity menthol I vape in there (VM Berry Blaze) I find the taste is a bit sharper and more sour on the silica than the equivalent cotton wicks, so I prefer the silica. I vape on it daily, not a huge amount mostly in mornings and when going out, but have been doing so for years and I don’t notice any problems or issues. It is at very low power though - 6 watts on a 2 ohm coil, so I doubt there is crazy heat. I have also almost never had a burnt hit, only when I vape it too empty and am not concentrating, lol.

I will stick to my silica wicks in my little evod for as long as I can get them. The ones I have should last me a while.

I have no scientific proof but fiberglass as a wick does scare me. Probably just a bias from me, but that’s what I would think. This thread is very interesting though.

As for getting personal, please guys, remember the rules of the forum. Play the ball, not the man. Calling someone an idiot or equivalent types of comments is not only personal but it goes against the spirit of being constructive and what this forum stands for. Re-read the posting rules if you need to brush up on that.

Hopefully there can be more discussion on topics like these, going forward.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

zadiac said:


> As someone said once: "To clean the gene pool, remove the warning labels. Natural selection will take care of the rest".
> 
> If anyone is stupid enough to vape on fibreglass (think about it: _*glass, fibre*_) then let them do it. Anyone with half a brain should be able to deduct that it cannot be safe to vape on fibreglass. Done.



I have asked before that if you can't contribute don't use half your brain to pass comments like these. It makes me wonder if this is why people got to where they are by being assholes on a family friendly international forum.
And this coming from a moderator who would have thought?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

@vicTor.
This was supposed to be a lekka thread to discuss wicks and wicking issues with all the different brands of fibre cotton being introduced to the market.
I have done some reading on other forms about fiberglass wicks. And all of them was discussed as to the pros and cons and the why's and why nots.
I never thought that it can't be done here on this forum ,because some the the vapers on this forum are from the original era that switched to vaping on its inception. Before the mainstream sub ohm era.
In those times silica was the preferred wick. 
So technically whomever vaped on silica has also vaped on fibreglass as silica is a purer form of it.
So basically I just thought it would be a nice discussion on the topic.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the thread @Resistance
> 
> I think it’s a great thread and very good to discuss these things. I am sure once people have contributed to the topic we will all be more informed. I have learnt quite a lot reading the various posts and understanding for example the difference between silica and fiberglass.
> 
> ...



Yes fibreglass is not the best option.
Silica the purer form is better in this regard.
I have also seen the fibre cotton brands and wonder what's in them. 
I saw a brand saying they use rayon fibre and cotton mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Yes fibreglass is not the best option.
> Silica the purer form is better in this regard.
> I have also seen the fibre cotton brands and wonder what's in them.
> I saw a brand saying they use rayon fibre and cotton mix.



I hear you

I think in those fibre cotton wicks the word “fibre” is referring to the fibres and not necessarily fibreglass
But I haven’t tried it. Think Sir Vape had it at one stage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/2/20)

Silver said:


> I hear you
> 
> I think in those fibre cotton wicks the word “fibre” is referring to the fibres and not necessarily fibreglass
> But I haven’t tried it. Think Sir Vape had it at one stage

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190623
> View attachment 190624


Yes flax fibres etc are added to these cottons, quite right nothing to do with Fibreglass

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (22/2/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 190623
> View attachment 190624



Thanks @MrGSmokeFree !
The part that interested me about that wick was that it may be a cross between Rayon and cotton. (The cellulose linking to the Rayon)
I use Rayon in my low powered ranks for fruity menthols. I find it makes the flavour crisper than normal cotton. So was wondering if this would be a good one to try. But never got round to it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Silver said:


> I hear you
> 
> I think in those fibre cotton wicks the word “fibre” is referring to the fibres and not necessarily fibreglass
> But I haven’t tried it. Think Sir Vape had it at one stage


Cellulose fibres. Most commonly known as rayon.
But I have just read that jute is also used as vape wicks. Not the brown version of course but the natural chemical free version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/20)

Silver said:


> I hear you
> 
> I think in those fibre cotton wicks the word “fibre” is referring to the fibres and not necessarily fibreglass
> But I haven’t tried it. Think Sir Vape had it at one stage


Quite right, the "fibre" refers to plant fibers.
I dont mind microscopic plant fibers in my lungs as Im sure they can deal with them naturally, but fiberglass and silica gave me the heeby jeebies back in 2015 and so I dropped using them as vape wicks.
Bear in mind I tried some sketchy wicks even kevlar during my experimental stages, but fiberglass never entered the picture.

aramid wicks from Dec 2015 when I was still young and foolish.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the thread @Resistance
> 
> I think it’s a great thread and very good to discuss these things. I am sure once people have contributed to the topic we will all be more informed. I have learnt quite a lot reading the various posts and understanding for example the difference between silica and fiberglass.
> 
> ...


Fibreglass scares me too and those using the word idiot (which i never despite getting multiple dislikes) i think only put that in the concerned way as it looked from the opening picture @Resistance was using Fibreglass and despite not using the term sorry but after all the debate and concerns over Fiberglass back in 2012 my personal view is anyone using it is an idiot and dicing with their health. If you read the whole thread there was no mention of Silica until later in the thread to move the goalposts originally only Fibreglass was mentioned once Silica was bought up it then turned into more of a debate as these things should be.
A lot of disagree button used yet no one actually speaking in favour of Fibreglass i would find it interesting to know their thoughts as it seems to be about 100% against fibreglass in response to @Resistance question about it but i don't seem to see anyone speaking in defence of it just being trigger happy with the dislike button. I don't tell people to go piss in their local river when they use the dislike button because that's what it's their for although that's what was said to me when i used the button (and if the person in question didn't get a warning i would like to know why not?). The only use of the dislike button i don't like in this case is by one member simply based on the fact when investigating seem to have over a thousand posts in "giggles" and "Dirty laughs" but contributes zero on vaping related matters!

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

blujeenz said:


> Quite right, the "fibre" refers to plant fibers.
> I dont mind microscopic plant fibers in my lungs as Im sure they can deal with them naturally, but fiberglass and silica gave me the heeby jeebies back in 2015 and so I dropped using them as vape wicks.
> Bear in mind I tried some sketchy wicks even kevlar during my experimental stages, but fiberglass never entered the picture.
> 
> ...


Interesting... Now we're cooking with gas.
https://www.chem.uwec.edu/Chem405_s01/malenirf/project.html
Now I'm hoping to not receive a reply about vaping with gas.
Cooking with gas, metaphor for getting somewhere)


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

The Question still is fiberglass. The good,bad and ugly.
If anyone comments that it's viable then the obvious would be to add a comment or two.
When it's a bad idea in your opinion then state why it would be a bad idea.
Silica a form of fibreglass was not the main topic ,but if someone pointed that silica was a safer or better option instead of name calling this thread would have gone smoother and the debate would have become more fruitfull in the first few posts.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the thread @Resistance
> 
> I think it’s a great thread and very good to discuss these things. I am sure once people have contributed to the topic we will all be more informed. I have learnt quite a lot reading the various posts and understanding for example the difference between silica and fiberglass.
> 
> ...


The Silica in the old clearomisers use to be at between 11w and 9w depending what voltage was left on the battery and couldn't handle any sort of chain vaping and known for dry hits with a burn't taste, 6W probably all it's fit for but i do agree when actually wicking did allow for the full taste of your juice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> The Question still is fiberglass. The good,bad and ugly.
> If anyone comments that it's viable then the obvious would be to add a comment or two.
> When it's a bad idea in your opinion then state why it would be a bad idea.
> Silica a form of fibreglass was not the main topic ,but if someone pointed that silica was a safer or better option instead of name calling this thread would have gone smoother and the debate would have become more fruitfull in the first few posts.


Silica is not a form of Fiberglass! thats like saying Coffee is the same has Tea because they both contain Water!


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)




----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Silica is not a form of Fiberglass! thats like saying Coffee is the same has Tea because they both contain Water!


Both is made from silica sand and fibreglass just has more additives making silica purer

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Coffee and tea on the other hand both contain similar substances that stimulate the central nervous system.
Coffee-caffiene
Tea-thiene
Although tea has less thiene than caffienne in coffee for the same serving


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

blujeenz said:


> Quite right, the "fibre" refers to plant fibers.
> I dont mind microscopic plant fibers in my lungs as Im sure they can deal with them naturally, but fiberglass and silica gave me the heeby jeebies back in 2015 and so I dropped using them as vape wicks.
> Bear in mind I tried some sketchy wicks even kevlar during my experimental stages, but fiberglass never entered the picture.
> 
> ...


What else have you tried a wicking material. It would be interesting to know.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Both is made from silica sand and fibreglass just has more additives making silica purer
> View attachment 190628


Can't you read that confirms they are quite different and if anything the correct statement would be Fiberglass is a form of Silica not Silica is a form of Fiberglass. When 33% is other added compounds in the world of materials it makes them very different so please don't show me another screen grab that just clarify's what i have just said!


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Can't you read that confirms they are quite different and if anything the correct statement would be Fiberglass is a form of Silica not Silica is a form of Fiberglass. When 33% is other added compounds in the world of materials it makes them very different so please don't show me another screen grab that just clarify's what i have just said!


Fact is my point makes sense and all the grammar mistakes I made doesn't.


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> @vicTor.
> This was supposed to be a lekka thread to discuss wicks and wicking issues with all the different brands of fibre cotton being introduced to the market.
> I have done some reading on other forms about fiberglass wicks. And all of them was discussed as to the pros and cons and the why's and why nots.
> I never thought that it can't be done here on this forum ,because some the the vapers on this forum are from the original era that switched to vaping on its inception. Before the mainstream sub ohm era.
> ...



"This was supposed to be a lekka thread to discuss wicks and wicking issues with all the different brands of fibre cotton being introduced to the market" This isn't what the thread was about at all it was at the beginning just about Fiberglass (constantly moving the goalposts)

"So technically whomever vaped on silica has also vaped on fibreglass" A completely inaccurate statement


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Can't you read that confirms they are quite different and if anything the correct statement would be Fiberglass is a form of Silica not Silica is a form of Fiberglass. When 33% is other added compounds in the world of materials it makes them very different so please don't show me another screen grab that just clarify's what i have just said!


This is like saying synthetic rubber and natural rubber is different. Rubber is rubber.
Coffee and chichoree(often sold as coffee) is different


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

So yes coffee and tea is different you said it' like saying it's the same and I said they had something in common.
Caffienne and Thiene different plants (substances)same results


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)




----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> View attachment 190633


I don't need to see screen grabs i had an education which included Chemistry and i just can't talk to a brick wall anymore it's like someone's saying 2+2=5 and just can't accept it's incorrect. Fiberglass just includes silica sand in it's make up but has other compounds added making it "COMPLETELY" a different material and then you show screen grabs confirming that but making an opposite argument, those screen grabs (if you like what you are using as your evidence) are agreeing with me not you. Christ if you were a defence lawyer every client would hang and half of them were only up for shoplifting!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)




----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Fibreglass scares me too and those using the word idiot (which i never despite getting multiple dislikes) i think only put that in the concerned way as it looked from the opening picture @Resistance was using Fibreglass and despite not using the term sorry but after all the debate and concerns over Fiberglass back in 2012 my personal view is anyone using it is an idiot and dicing with their health. If you read the whole thread there was no mention of Silica until later in the thread to move the goalposts originally only Fibreglass was mentioned once Silica was bought up it then turned into more of a debate as these things should be.
> A lot of disagree button used yet no one actually speaking in favour of Fibreglass i would find it interesting to know their thoughts as it seems to be about 100% against fibreglass in response to @Resistance question about it but i don't seem to see anyone speaking in defence of it just being trigger happy with the dislike button. I don't tell people to go piss in their local river when they use the dislike button because that's what it's their for although that's what was said to me when i used the button (and if the person in question didn't get a warning i would like to know why not?). The only use of the dislike button i don't like in this case is by one member simply based on the fact when investigating seem to have over a thousand posts in "giggles" and "Dirty laughs" but contributes zero on vaping related matters!



@Timwis firstly I am entitled to use my dislike button as I see fit. Secondly if u have any fingers to point don't pussy foot but refer to me by name, let's not hold back now. 3rdly this is a thread where ideas get bounce off one another. It not a thread where a certain few feel the need to be insulting and demeaning to others. If u don't agree with something someone has said nor like wat they have said there is a nicer way to air ur opinion than being mean and insulting and if I don't like your response to what people have said I have the right to dislike ur comments. I'm not into the technical side of vaping as I vape coz I just bloody enjoyed it. Love the flavors love thr sexy mods... Further than that my interest stops. And yes I don't comment on things discussed I do read to educate myself further on the technical side of vaping and most times is because some vapers claim to know everything just because they have better gear, constant vape mail, do reviews and is just plain snobs.
I prefer to do the jokes there everyone is on the same level nobody is disrespecting or insulting and even if you are it's called giggles and dirty jokes.
Also on this topic @zadiac as a moderator should be careful how you comment because it looks as if you're biased and couldnt allow your friends to have all the fun whereas u cud have just commented by saying it's extremely dangerous and you wudnt advise it or that it's not advisable and stay neutral. This is why alot of members left the forum because of being disrespectied by other members and moderators taking sides. This also happened with the clone thread in the battle of the clones!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I don't need to see screen grabs i had an education which included Chemistry and i just can't talk to a brick wall anymore it's like someone's saying 2+2=5 and just can't accept it's incorrect. Fiberglass just includes silica sand in it's make up but has other compounds added making it "COMPLETELY" a different material and then you show screen grabs confirming that but making an opposite argument, those screen grabs (if you like what you are using as your evidence) are agreeing with me not you. Christ if you were a defence lawyer every client would hang and half of them were only up for shoplifting!


Ignorance is bliss you're not the only one with an education but you seem to be on the side of things where someone only get to learnt a basic amount of things in their life.
Like a painter that can't varnish a door, like a Doctor student that couldn't pass the Dr's exam and was left to do chemistry.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

@Silver please edit the title of the thread so it can be left open for the discussion of different wick material instead of having a group of people focus on the word fibreglass.


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Daniel said:


> I'm hoping this is a hoax.... cause if you think this is a good idea you are an idiot....




@Daniel and I think you just rude and insulting! 

Is this how u have a mature discussion... 

Damn that I wud hate to be a fly on ur wall when things get said that's not to ur liking or agreement!

I am quite sure u cud have responded in a more mature and nicer way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> @Timwis firstly I am entitled to use my dislike button as I see fit. Secondly if u have any fingers to point don't pussy foot but refer to me by name, let's not hold back now. 3rdly this is a thread where ideas get bounce off one another. It not a thread where a certain few feel the need to be insulting and demeaning to others. If u don't agree with something someone has said nor like wat they have said there is a nicer way to air ur opinion than being mean and insulting and if I don't like your response to what people have said I have the right to dislike ur comments. I'm not into the technical side of vaping as I vape coz I just bloody enjoyed it. Love the flavors love thr sexy mods... Further than that my interest stops. And yes I don't comment on things discussed I do read to educate myself further on the technical side of vaping and most times is because some vapers claim to know everything just because they have better gear, constant vape mail, do reviews and is just plain snobs.
> I prefer to do the jokes there everyone is on the same level nobody is disrespecting or insulting and even if you are it's called giggles and dirty jokes.
> Also on this topic @zadiac as a moderator should be careful how you comment because it looks as if you're biased and couldnt allow your friends to have all the fun whereas u cud have just commented by saying it's extremely dangerous and you wudnt advise it or that it's not advisable and stay neutral. This is why alot of members left the forum because of being disrespectied by other members and moderators taking sides. This also happened with the clone thread in the battle of the clones!


Of course you can even if when i used it just once i was told to go piss in the river by the one who made the comment but maybe that's because i'm British because i didn't see anyone commenting on that if it was the other way around i would of got slaughtered. You had a go at me so if you give you should be able to take. You have been a member for 2 years so shouldn't you be contributing instead of just posting on the off topic threads after all it's a vaping site. Those off topic threads on any other forum i'm a member of are for a bit of relaxation but if people are just using them and not giving back it seems very selfish!

Reactions: Dislike 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

screen grab time and a link for those that's interested


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Of course you can even if when i used it just once i was told to go piss in the river by the one who made the comment but maybe that's because i'm British because i didn't see anyone commenting on that if it was the other way around i would of got slaughtered. You had a go at me so if you give you should be able to take. You have been a member for 2 years so shouldn't you be contributing instead of just posting on the off topic threads after all it's a vaping site. Those off topic threads on any other forum i'm a member of are for a bit of relaxation but if people are just using them and not giving back it seems very selfish!


If the hobbies thread keeps people from smoking then why should they feel the need to do something that doesn't appeal to them?
Any post on any thread is a contribution to the forum and not just the ones that we think makes sense.


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> @Silver please edit the title of the thread so it can be left open for the discussion of different wick material instead of having a group of people focus on the word fibreglass.


Look not just at the title but your opening post. It seems you are trying to make out the participants changed the thread into focusing on Fiberglass when it was more than clear that's what you started the thread about!


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> If the hobbies thread keeps people from smoking then why should they feel the need to do something that doesn't appeal to them?
> Any post on any thread is a contribution to the forum and not just the ones that we think makes sense.





Resistance said:


> If the hobbies thread keeps people from smoking then why should they feel the need to do something that doesn't appeal to them?
> Any post on any thread is a contribution to the forum and not just the ones that we think makes sense.


How exactly does a Minion picture for example contribute to a vaping forum?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## vicTor (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> @vicTor.
> This was supposed to be a lekka thread to discuss wicks and wicking issues with all the different brands of fibre cotton being introduced to the market.
> I have done some reading on other forms about fiberglass wicks. And all of them was discussed as to the pros and cons and the why's and why nots.
> I never thought that it can't be done here on this forum ,because some the the vapers on this forum are from the original era that switched to vaping on its inception. Before the mainstream sub ohm era.
> ...



not fighting boss, concerned for your health, that's all

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

vicTor said:


> not fighting boss, concerned for your health, that's all


Just handbags Tyson and Wilder now that will be a fight! Threads like this happen on other forums all the time and are no different but are classed as friendly banter even with the odd insult thrown in but for some reason people are so touchy on here and take offence far too easily, those that used the term idiot i'm sure only did so in a concern for health and not to insult and that's how it would of been took on other forums but for some reason it's like a pressure cooker!

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Of course you can even if when i used it just once i was told to go piss in the river by the one who made the comment but maybe that's because i'm British because i didn't see anyone commenting on that if it was the other way around i would of got slaughtered. You had a go at me so if you give you should be able to take. You have been a member for 2 years so shouldn't you be contributing instead of just posting on the off topic threads after all it's a vaping site. Those off topic threads on any other forum i'm a member of are for a bit of relaxation but if people are just using them and not giving back it seems very selfish!



I thought this forum was created to educate people on vaping and all that it entails and to also help new vapers that are struggling to quit smoking. 

If ur contribution is to insult people may I ask wtf are u actually contributing then... Coz it wud seem that all u doing is putting people off by being condescending and demeaning. People wud be too afraid to ask or voice thr opinions coz of people like u.

Show me where I had a go with u.. Pls screen grab. U started this so u shud be able to take watever comes UR way!

I vape a simple setup and I am content. I don't need a super setup or part of any hype train to be part of the forum and I don't want to or need to know everything about mods and tanks. That doesn't appeal to me. So why should I comment on things that dont appeal me. A simple mod and a simple tank and a few jokes makes my day and keeps me vaping. Or should I quit because you don't like me not posting in every thread???
If you're wrong then your wrong don't look for people to argue with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> What else have you tried a wicking material. It would be interesting to know.


Stainless steel wire rope from brights hardware, but you still need cotton for the "last mile".
So a lot more hassle for not much gains.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Let's all have a group hug and be friends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> @vicTor.
> This was supposed to be a lekka thread to discuss wicks and wicking issues with all the different brands of fibre cotton being introduced to the market.
> I have done some reading on other forms about fiberglass wicks. And all of them was discussed as to the pros and cons and the why's and why nots.
> I never thought that it can't be done here on this forum ,because some the the vapers on this forum are from the original era that switched to vaping on its inception. Before the mainstream sub ohm era.
> ...



You are generally right, "silica wick" and/or "fiberglass wick" are the same thing, with the full name "silica glass fiber wick". "Silica glass fibers" are being treated and/or blended with a varety of materials for different purposes (sometimes even during producion of actual fibres), and thereafter sold as "fiberglass" xxx products.
I think the main reason for the confusion is that some "fiberglass" products have earned a bad reputation in the past (not without a reason), so manufacturers and resellers are sometimes avoiding that name and simply call it silica.
That could be why some people are reacting so emotionally.
Nearly everyone who started vaping 4-5 + years ago had some encounter with silica glass fiber wicks.
For me they've worked just fine with high PG juices and on the low power devices (eg "Liqua" 70PG/30 VG "Evod" battery and "Protank 3" mini).
As I've started moving to higher VG juices, I wasn't so happy anymore.
You still have to be careful when getting silica wicks and check them for contaminants (eg wax, plastic polymers, ...). Almost all of them are being made in China and lot of them are going out with no quality control of any kind.
As far "the good, the bad and the ugly" go:
The good: very high thermal stability (and potential for further development of the other attributes)
The bad: lower absorption capacity compared to cotton
The ugly: lower quality fibres could be very brittle, lose structural integrity and potentially harm you

Reactions: Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (22/2/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> @Timwis firstly I am entitled to use my dislike button as I see fit. Secondly if u have any fingers to point don't pussy foot but refer to me by name, let's not hold back now. 3rdly this is a thread where ideas get bounce off one another. It not a thread where a certain few feel the need to be insulting and demeaning to others. If u don't agree with something someone has said nor like wat they have said there is a nicer way to air ur opinion than being mean and insulting and if I don't like your response to what people have said I have the right to dislike ur comments. I'm not into the technical side of vaping as I vape coz I just bloody enjoyed it. Love the flavors love thr sexy mods... Further than that my interest stops. And yes I don't comment on things discussed I do read to educate myself further on the technical side of vaping and most times is because some vapers claim to know everything just because they have better gear, constant vape mail, do reviews and is just plain snobs.
> I prefer to do the jokes there everyone is on the same level nobody is disrespecting or insulting and even if you are it's called giggles and dirty jokes.
> Also on this topic @zadiac as a moderator should be careful how you comment because it looks as if you're biased and couldnt allow your friends to have all the fun whereas u cud have just commented by saying it's extremely dangerous and you wudnt advise it or that it's not advisable and stay neutral. This is why alot of members left the forum because of being disrespectied by other members and moderators taking sides. This also happened with the clone thread in the battle of the clones!



I stand by my post. The thread was titled "Glass wick" and fibreglass was mentioned in the first post. If the thread was differently titled and silica wick was discussed, then my post would have been different. I didn't target anyone specifically. If a friend wanted to vape on fibreglass, I'd call him stupid as well, because it is. I'm done here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Look not just at the title but your opening post. It seems you are trying to make out the participants changed the thread into focusing on Fiberglass when it was more than clear that's what you started the thread about!



The thread is called glass wick.
Yes it's about fibreglass
No the title change is for people that don't understand the opening posters idea for the thread and started with insults.
The question remains .the good the bad and the ugly. No one showed proof it's bad. I showed proof that it's viable. Members said they won't do it.
So yes the thread is still about fibreglass but with the addition of other wick blends.


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Just handbags Tyson and Wilder now that will be a fight! Threads like this happen on other forums all the time and are no different but are classed as friendly banter even with the odd insult thrown in but for some reason people are so touchy on here and take offence far too easily, those that used the term idiot i'm sure only did so in a concern for health and not to insult and that's how it would of been took on other forums but for some reason it's like a pressure cooker!



If you did a review on a product and all the following comments was that you're an idiot,
You're using half your brain,
And a moderator is called in and calls you stupid. 
I guess your next review would be world class.

And all I did was disagree & dislike what you said to @Resistance but you are now forcing me to verbalise my comments. 
I guess you win. You got me to comment out of my normal threads... Lol I guess I am now contributing!


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> I thought this forum was created to educate people on vaping and all that it entails and to also help new vapers that are struggling to quit smoking.
> 
> If ur contribution is to insult people may I ask wtf are u actually contributing then... Coz it wud seem that all u doing is putting people off by being condescending and demeaning. People wud be too afraid to ask or voice thr opinions coz of people like u.
> 
> ...


Exactly so after 2 years shouldn't you be doing that? I didn't call @Resistance an idiot i am concerned for his health using Fibreglass but he was given the answer to his question by many but didn't like the answer. And if for example someone says Fiberglass is a form of silica why should i agree when that is inaccurate, how is that me being condescending and demeaning?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

blujeenz said:


> Stainless steel wire rope from brights hardware, but you still need cotton for the "last mile".
> So a lot more hassle for not much gains.


Yeah but the rods look kind of cool through the glass!


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

zadiac said:


> I stand by my post. The thread was titled "Glass wick" and fibreglass was mentioned in the first post. If the thread was differently titled and silica wick was discussed, then my post would have been different. I didn't target anyone specifically. If a friend wanted to vape on fibreglass, I'd call him stupid as well, because it is. I'm done here.



Wel you're not my friend and I'll call you ignorant and have probably vaped on fiberglass in the past but refuses to acknowledge it... Now I'm done!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> The thread is called glass wick.
> Yes it's about fibreglass
> No the title change is for people that don't understand the opening posters idea for the thread and started with insults.
> The question remains .the good the bad and the ugly. No one showed proof it's bad. I showed proof that it's viable. Members said they won't do it.
> So yes the thread is still about fibreglass but with the addition of other wick blends.


You showed nothing in relation to it being used in vaping other than great concerns being raised. I showed a grab that had concerns simply being around it using it for vaping would increase those concerns!


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

vicTor said:


> not fighting boss, concerned for your health, that's all



@vicTor greatly appreciated.
The web don't give you advice on fibreglass wicks much. There however are safe versions of fibreglass out there.
Like the thread started ...fibreglass .the good,the bad and the ugly with a question mark.
I guess nobody saw that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

zadiac said:


> I stand by my post. The thread was titled "Glass wick" and fibreglass was mentioned in the first post. If the thread was differently titled and silica wick was discussed, then my post would have been different. I didn't target anyone specifically. If a friend wanted to vape on fibreglass, I'd call him stupid as well, because it is. I'm done here.


I believe because it was Friday I can only assume they were drunk when they didn't see the question mark.what's you're excuse... babbelas?


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> You showed nothing in relation to it being used in vaping other than great concerns being raised. I showed a grab that had concerns simply being around it using it for vaping would increase those concerns!





I sent the link in a post a bit higher up.


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> You are generally right, "silica wick" and/or "fiberglass wick" are the same thing, with the full name "silica glass fiber wick". "Silica glass fibers" are being treated and/or blended with a varety of materials for different purposes (sometimes even during producion of actual fibres), and thereafter sold as "fiberglass" xxx products.
> I think the main reason for the confusion is that some "fiberglass" products have earned a bad reputation in the past (not without a reason), so manufacturers and resellers are sometimes avoiding that name and simply call it silica.
> That could be why some people are reacting so emotionally.
> Nearly everyone who started vaping 4-5 + years ago had some encounter with silica glass fiber wicks.
> ...


Yes that's the point Fiberglass has those platic polymers you are concerned about, it's 67% silica and then other compounds including plastic polymers that's why anyone using Fiberglass for wicking is taking a huge risk!


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I believe because it was Friday I can only assume they were drunk when they didn't see the question mark.what's you're excuse... babbelas?


I actually think your picture of saturated Fiberglass strands in your atty is what they focussed on and caused the concern


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

I got some good comments and a heap of crap from people I never expected to be so dimwitted about something that they themselves used to do. Screw this thread I get better answers on ECF forum on this topic so I'll post my questions there.


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

hot.chillie35 said:


> If you did a review on a product and all the following comments was that you're an idiot,
> You're using half your brain,
> And a moderator is called in and calls you stupid.
> I guess your next review would be world class.
> ...


I doubt it my reviews are hardly world class to begin with just how i found the product and include as much information as i can. What's that got to do with people being concerned over someone using Fiberglass?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Exactly so after 2 years shouldn't you be doing that? I didn't call @Resistance an idiot i am concerned for his health using Fibreglass but he was given the answer to his question by many but didn't like the answer. And if for example someone says Fiberglass is a form of silica why should i agree when that is inaccurate, how is that me being condescending and demeaning?




You also said he was taught wrong when he said he was taught to work with fiberglass 30 years ago and someone made money off him.

Now go have a look at all the bad comments and imagine you got them in your reviews without a question as to why you're saying what you're saying in you're comments.

Fact remains he just has a wider perspective and greater knowledge in general... ￼￼. .

Enjoy the rest of ur evening gents, this gal got to go make supper for the family lol and post jokes... I hope I've contributed enough on this thread LOL to be part of this forum!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I doubt it my reviews are hardly world class to begin with just how i found the product and include as much information as i can. What's that got to do with people being concerned over someone using Fiberglass?




U over doing it... J soek aandag

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Yes that's the point Fiberglass has those platic polymers you are concerned about, it's 67% silica and then other compounds including plastic polymers that's why anyone using Fiberglass for wicking is taking a huge risk!



No, that is not my point.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> No, that is not my point.


"You still have to be careful when getting silica wicks and check them for contaminants (eg wax, plastic polymers, ...)" this is what Fiberglass have added so what was your point?


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> "You still have to be careful when getting silica wicks and check them for contaminants (eg wax, plastic polymers, ...)" this is what Fiberglass have added so what was your point?



In the particular sentence, I'm talking about external contaminants on the silica wicks. You are talking about different products altogether.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> In the particular sentence, I'm talking about external contaminants on the silica wicks. You are talking about different products altogether.


Back in 2012 both Silica (more commonly) and Fiberglass were used in vaping and that's my point they were different not the same. Back then Silica had some concerns but Fiberglass was considered very dangerous which others also have eluded too.


----------



## alex1501 (22/2/20)

Timwis said:


> Back in 2012 both Silica (more commonly) and Fiberglass were used in vaping and that's my point they were different not the same. Back then Silica had some concerns but Fiberglass was considered very dangerous which others also have eluded too.



It was the same confusion then and now.

http://www.vapingxtreme.com/silica-glass-fiber-wick-3-0mm/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (22/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> It was the same confusion then and now.
> 
> http://www.vapingxtreme.com/silica-glass-fiber-wick-3-0mm/


Yes i checked that out but back in 2012 there was silica wicking and the fiberglass wicking both looked and felt different! no confusion they were different roll on to about 2014 then the fiberglass wicking had faded out but some Silica was sold has silica glass fiber which causes confusion but it's actually Silica.


----------



## vicTor (22/2/20)

yoh, I have a headache

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

blujeenz said:


> Stainless steel wire rope from brights hardware, but you still need cotton for the "last mile".
> So a lot more hassle for not much gains.


I have done that too but didn't use cotton whatsoever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> It was the same confusion then and now.
> 
> http://www.vapingxtreme.com/silica-glass-fiber-wick-3-0mm/



I can't open the page but I'll try something else to read it. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> You are generally right, "silica wick" and/or "fiberglass wick" are the same thing, with the full name "silica glass fiber wick". "Silica glass fibers" are being treated and/or blended with a varety of materials for different purposes (sometimes even during producion of actual fibres), and thereafter sold as "fiberglass" xxx products.
> I think the main reason for the confusion is that some "fiberglass" products have earned a bad reputation in the past (not without a reason), so manufacturers and resellers are sometimes avoiding that name and simply call it silica.
> That could be why some people are reacting so emotionally.
> Nearly everyone who started vaping 4-5 + years ago had some encounter with silica glass fiber wicks.
> ...



Out of all the comments on fibreglass/silica wicks this is the best read I had throughout the thread and it makes sense and I actually learnt a thing or two from your post.
Thanks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I can't open the page but I'll try something else to read it. Thanks!



LOL it disappeared during load shedding. It was just an example of how are products being named by suppliers.
Here is another one: http://www.huatekfiberglass.com/sil...-silica-fiberglass-wick-for-e-cigarettes.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501 (23/2/20)

Timwis said:


> then the fiberglass wicking had faded out but some Silica was sold has silica glass fiber which causes confusion but it's actually Silica


There is no sense in this part of your statement, scientific or otherwise. Word "silica" without the descriptor means nothing other than "silicon dioxide"(SiO2), please feel free to share your definition of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Adephi (23/2/20)

By using the logic in some statements here can we deduce that there is actual bacon in Cotton Bacon? Titanium in Titanium Fibre Cotton?

Thank goodness Voopoo doesn't make a cotton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Timwis (23/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> There is no sense in this part of your statement, scientific or otherwise. Word "silica" without the descriptor means nothing other than "silicon dioxide"(SiO2), please feel free to share your definition of it.


I am trying to leave this thread alone because it seams on this forum people throw their toys out the pram, were you vaping end of 2011 beginning of 2012 when i am referring to two separate products if not then you are telling me you know better about something i was a part of and you wasn't! If you were vaping back then i will be happy to continue the topic but not were people are so touchy. So much emphasise but on what was perceived as insulting. Funny when i simply pressed the dislike button to a comment on a thread and nothing more i was insulted yet not one person disliked the insult or spoke up for me. If because you pressed dislike to comments of mine i promise you if i looked up exactly where you were from in South Africa to find the nearest river to you to make it personal and posted for you to go piss in it then dislikes and comments would come flooding in and i would get slaughtered, yet when i was told to do so for no other reason than pressing dislike not one person commented or anything, that tells me everything i need to know about what people are really like on here.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (23/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I am trying to leave this thread alone because it seams on this forum people throw their toys out the pram, were you vaping end of 2011 beginning of 2012 when i am referring to two separate products if not then you are telling me you know better about something i was a part of and you wasn't! If you were vaping back then i will be happy to continue the topic but not were people are so touchy. So much emphasise but on what was perceived as insulting. Funny when i simply pressed the dislike button to a comment on a thread and nothing more i was insulted yet not one person disliked the insult or spoke up for me. If because you pressed dislike to comments of mine i promise you if i looked up exactly where you were from in South Africa to find the nearest river to you to make it personal and posted for you to go piss in it then dislikes and comments would come flooding in and i would get slaughtered, yet when i was told to do so for no other reason than pressing dislike not one person commented or anything, that tells me everything i need to know about what people are really like on here.





In all honesty I think u full of shit. U like to say things to members but when they retaliate u don't like it and then u play the victim roll. U started this and brought this upon urself and further brought in members to actually come in the thread to comment coz u didn't like the fact I disliked ur comments nor agreed with you.

Why all coz i didn't like wat u said and nor the way u said it... We not allowed to comment only u... Seriously!!!

I personally think u shud get over urself coz u don't knw everything irrespective of ur education. We are all here to learn a little from one another. We are not here to be insulted nor belittled.

If you don't like the comments u receive I suggest u watch how u comment on threads then people won't react sensitively to ur comments

FYI

U can now ask @Daniel @zadiac and @mad_hatter to back you up coz u four are of the same frame of mind. @Daniel started this yet where is he... Why didn't he back u up throughout yesterday... No coz ppl like him are cowards, they say something and run off!!!

I hope this is a lesson to other members... Everyone is allowed to express themselves and ask questions, make comments but it is how they put forth there questions, comments that matters the most. We are not here to hurt and insult people but to get advice and learn!

If it wasn't for out of the box thinking then no new products would be available.

Whom ever now feels like lashing out I suggest u pvt me...coz I'm done here!!!

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Grand Guru (23/2/20)

Thank you for creating this thread @Resistance. I’m sure it’ll help educate some of us, and not only on wicking materials BTW! 
In my job I come across people who knowingly play with their lives. It outrages me and I’m sometimes tempted to call them names and give them slap on the face or kick them out. But it’s not in my nature and more importantly it would defeat the purpose!
It’s a pity some people hide behind nicknames and use these fora to vent their frustrations, belittle other people or maybe simply be “themselves”? You are quite regular on the forum, you’re making a huge contribution and you may have noticed that it’s the same people who usually make the negative or cynical comments like in any other community. You’re better off ignoring them buddy. It’ll drive them nuts! If you respond to them, you’re giving them the joy of an opportunity to insult you again. Don’t give them that joy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/2/20)

Guys please refrain from further personal comments

If you want to continue please take them offline or via PM, not here. 

I did ask once before. If this continues we will have to lock the thread. 

Please follow forum posting rules. 

Thank you

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Resistance (23/2/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Thank you for creating this thread @Resistance. I’m sure it’ll help educate some of us, and not only on wicking materials BTW!
> In my job I come across people who knowingly play with their lives. It outrages me and I’m sometimes tempted to call them names and give them slap on the face or kick them out. But it’s not in my nature and more importantly it would defeat the purpose!
> It’s a pity some people hide behind nicknames and use these fora to vent their frustrations, belittle other people or maybe simply be “themselves”? You are quite regular on the forum, you’re making a huge contribution and you may have noticed that it’s the same people who usually make the negative or cynical comments like in any other community. You’re better off ignoring them buddy. It’ll drive them nuts! If you respond to them, you’re giving them the joy of an opportunity to insult you again. Don’t give them that joy!



I have actually found some answers elsewhere as well as informative posts on other wicking marterials.
I suggest that @Silver @Rob Fisher delete this thread. I will start a new one and we can discuss it the new forum with open minds. 
This thread is seen by people all over the world and it's not cool what's been done here. Thanks for everyone with positive and contributing feedback. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/20)

Resistance said:


> I have actually found some answers elsewhere as well as informative posts on other wicking marterials.
> I suggest that @Silver @Rob Fisher delete this thread. I will start a new one and we can discuss it the new forum with open minds.
> This thread is seen by people all over the world and it's not cool what's been done here. Thanks for everyone with positive and contributing feedback. Much appreciated.



Hi @Resistance 

Your sentiments are appreciated
There are great posts and info in this thread so it would be a pity to remove them.

Instead of deleting the thread, let’s continue and hopefully it can be done without personal comments going forward.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/2/20)

Hi guys and gals. 
This is an interesting topic indeed. 
I'm not a veteran vaper by any means, I started only about 5-6 years ago. Although silica wick was still common is SA then, my experience with it is very limited.

I understand that the silica used in the silica wicks are similar to that of fibreglass. Not the same, but close. In a similar way to regular bleached household cotton and our unbleached vaping cotton is "same-same, but different"

It's mostly an unclean product manufactured solely for the "maker's" market and was never intended to be used to in our vaping applications.

That being said, I don't see why it wouldn't 'technically' work as a wicking material. If kept well saturated and used at lower temperatures, it might actually be an excellent wicking material as far as the mechanics of wicking material goes.

Seeing as we already have so many satisfactory wicking material on the market, I can't see any obvious advantages to using it as such. And I personally would not try it, although the intrigue of seeing if it actually works is tempting (I like to tinker...)

I imagine a proper dry-hit on Fibreglass might be a bit more detrimental to your health than organic cotton if it should occur on a regular basis. And I have read to many contradicting studies on the carcenogenic properties of fibreglass to give this theory a go.

Interesting topic @Resistance, just not something I'm putting on my To Do list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

For those that think this thread was about the insulating pink type fiberglass, or the yellow insulating type,it wasn't. There might still be a confusion and I just wanted to clear that up. There's a myriad of types of it in the industry and the stranded version and the rope(braided) version was the type in question.
I just wanted to clear that up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/2/20)

Not sure why (could be some form of OCD, or the sole fact that I'm qualified for it), but I feel obligation to try and clear some confusion that still hangs around terms "silica" and "fiberglass".
For that we have to start with "silica". It refers to silicon dioxide (SiO2) and is probably the most abundant material on Earth.
Silica exists in two major forms:
1.Crystalline sillica in it's pure form is known as Quartz, but it's also a major constituent in the wast number of sillicate based minerals and when broken down it becomes a sillica sand. If powdered and inhaled it will cause a serious damage to the lung tissue (chronic bronchitis, sillicosis, lung cancer...),nasty stuff.
Our only interest in the "crystaline silica" here, is that is used as raw material for a production of of the second major form "amorphous silica".

2. Amorphous silica aka "glass" is in daily use by everyone.It's usually man made material, but it is also found in the nature (eg "obsidan" aka "vulcanic glass" or "desert glass" created by the lightning storms or meteor impact ...).
If powdered and inhaled it will cause some forms of irritation or inflamation, but not chronical and/or terminal as "crystaline silica" does.
In it's pure form glass is colorless, transparent, strong but brittle material, usually modified for the specific use, by introduction of other elements to change it's various attributes (eg colour, thermal shock resisance, hardness ...).
Our inerest in the "glass" here is that it is used for production of the "glass fibre". Glass makers did experimens with the extrusion of glass to create fibers for centuries.
Today we usually create "glass fibers" directly from the "silica sand", but "glass" is still the median stage of production.
If you are curious to find out more about the "silica":
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silicon_dioxide is a fairly good starting point.

"Fiberglass" as term today is the comercial name used for a wide variety of products made of "glass fibers" and other materials. It started with a production and marketing of the "glass fiber wool" for thermal insulation and it was even trademarked for that, but with time it spread from there to the other lines of products.

Now it's most commonly used for for the widest variety of products made from "glass fiber plastic composits".
"Glass fiber plastic composits" are basically made from the "glass fibres" and resin (eg epoxy, polyesther, ...).
Due to the great structural stability (hard, waterproof, weaterproof, ...), flexibility and the other mechanical properies combined with the low price, they are used in almost every part of our lives (from tool handles to the entire houses, also as car parts, sail boats, helicopter blades, planes, ...).
One thing they are not used for is making vaping wicks (no absorption ability).
I'd love to see someone turns this:



into a wick.
No reason to fear them other than as source of polution.

When we take that out of our way, the next is:



The "glass fiber wool" created for thermal insulation and marketed as "fiberglass". It's made from "glass fibers" and bonding agents, to create the structure capable of trapping and holding air, which then acts as thermal insulator.
When the external cover is damaged, small pieces of the wool can enter the brethable air and cause a skin and lung irritation (sometimes more severe, depending of the bonding chemicals used).
This is the main culprit for the fear of the term "fiberglass", and nobody makes vaping wicks from it. Structure itself wouldn't allow it and chemicals involved would taste horribly.

Finally we come to the subject of the original post by @Resistance


"Silica glass fiber" is basically "polimerized glass" or (SiO2)n. The thin strands of glass are extruded to the diameters small enough to make treads and fabrics for further fabrication of the above mentioned (and many other) products.
Different types of glass can be used for creating the fibers, but if there is "silica" in the name, it refers to the pure SiO2 based glass.
Those treads can be used to create wicks and it was done long before vaping came into the picture (various liquid based lamps ...).
The glass wicks would last forever if their perfomace wasn't affected by the external contamination.
They've been also sold as "fiberglass" wicks, because of the name recognition.
Like everything else, they can be made in various grades and not all of them are suitable for vaping. Always be cautious.
The good ones will withstand the temperatures of over 1000 degres Celsius, that ability alone will enable you to perform a simple test of what you have.

I hope this helps a ittle more, than my previous post, without going too technical.


You can always do a further research on the subject.

Reactions: Winner 6 | Informative 1


----------



## alex1501 (24/2/20)

Timwis said:


> I am trying to leave this thread alone because it seams on this forum people throw their toys out the pram, were you vaping end of 2011 beginning of 2012 when i am referring to two separate products if not then you are telling me you know better about something i was a part of and you wasn't! If you were vaping back then i will be happy to continue the topic but not were people are so touchy. So much emphasise but on what was perceived as insulting. Funny when i simply pressed the dislike button to a comment on a thread and nothing more i was insulted yet not one person disliked the insult or spoke up for me. If because you pressed dislike to comments of mine i promise you if i looked up exactly where you were from in South Africa to find the nearest river to you to make it personal and posted for you to go piss in it then dislikes and comments would come flooding in and i would get slaughtered, yet when i was told to do so for no other reason than pressing dislike not one person commented or anything, that tells me everything i need to know about what people are really like on here.



I had a high hope that, given time, you'll read this again and maybe make some changes.
However, if that is your answer on a very simple question, you have a way more serious things to take care off.
I wish you all the luck on that journey, wherever the destination is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> Not sure why (could be some form of OCD, or the sole fact that I'm qualified for it), but I feel obligation to try and clear some confusion that still hangs around terms "silica" and "fiberglass".
> For that we have to start with "silica". It refers to silicon dioxide (SiO2) and is probably the most abundant material on Earth.
> Silica exists in two major forms:
> 1.Crystalline sillica in it's pure form is known as Quartz, but it's also a major constituent in the wast number of sillicate based minerals and when broken down it becomes a sillica sand. If powdered and inhaled it will cause a serious damage to the lung tissue (chronic bronchitis, sillicosis, lung cancer...),nasty stuff.
> ...



Good post on this topic.


Yes it was quite common to have a good fibreglass wick on a oil lamp and it could be cleaned with heat trimmed and reused. 
And that was the reasoning at first. The part where it doesn't wick ejuice so we'll is an issue ,but not a train smash and can be worked around.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> Not sure why (could be some form of OCD, or the sole fact that I'm qualified for it), but I feel obligation to try and clear some confusion that still hangs around terms "silica" and "fiberglass".
> For that we have to start with "silica". It refers to silicon dioxide (SiO2) and is probably the most abundant material on Earth.
> Silica exists in two major forms:
> 1.Crystalline sillica in it's pure form is known as Quartz, but it's also a major constituent in the wast number of sillicate based minerals and when broken down it becomes a sillica sand. If powdered and inhaled it will cause a serious damage to the lung tissue (chronic bronchitis, sillicosis, lung cancer...),nasty stuff.
> ...



Wow, thanks for that post @alex1501 !!!
Very infomative indeed

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (24/2/20)

alex1501 said:


> Not sure why (could be some form of OCD, or the sole fact that I'm qualified for it), but I feel obligation to try and clear some confusion that still hangs around terms "silica" and "fiberglass".
> For that we have to start with "silica". It refers to silicon dioxide (SiO2) and is probably the most abundant material on Earth.
> Silica exists in two major forms:
> 1.Crystalline sillica in it's pure form is known as Quartz, but it's also a major constituent in the wast number of sillicate based minerals and when broken down it becomes a sillica sand. If powdered and inhaled it will cause a serious damage to the lung tissue (chronic bronchitis, sillicosis, lung cancer...),nasty stuff.
> ...


Glad to see someone posting a well thought out response and not just a one line insult. Very informative. Thank you.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

BioHAZarD said:


> Glad to see someone posting a well thought out response and not just a one line insult. Very informative. Thank you.


Agreed, the post was very informative and work has gone into it.
A little something this forum started lacking. That little effort to support our fellow vapers especially when things go sideways.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

So I have tried it. With cotton to compensate for the wicking issues.
After sterilization of course.
And it works. No pics this time but I will follow up with pics.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

second attempt. Vape is smoother flavours slightly more pronounced.simular to SS cable. The NIC hit is harder.
Overall good vape. The effort in getting the wick done. Depends on how long the wick lasts. Anything less than a week would be no.
Anything more could be a winner for me personally.

Edit. This is the second attempt and it's getting better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/2/20)

You can actually tell when the wick is getting dry by taste of the vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (25/2/20)

Guy's, I also did dabble in "glass" wicks a while ago. Have a look here.
The Silica Wick Thread

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/2/20)

Raindance said:


> Guy's, I also did dabble in "glass" wicks a while ago. Have a look here.
> The Silica Wick Thread
> 
> Regards


no no not the "glass" wick ... that is the devils work 

I remember that thread. It was an interesting read.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

I mixed some cotton in the fibres to aid in wicking. In the pic above. 
So far so good. The flavour is still amazingly good if not better and this is what it looks like on day 2.
Also this is a pigtail wick and I had no wicking issues yet

Reactions: Like 3


----------

